# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Вышивка крестиком

## Stych

*Вот, что моя жена на досуге вышивает. Красиво?)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Рамку и паспарту делали на заказ.

----------


## vova230

Блог по рукоделию и несколько вышивок крестом.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Вышивать крестиком довольно сложно. Нужно подсчитывать клеточки, и если вдруг ошибёшься хоть на одну, рисунок сдвинется и результат получится не тот. 
Прошлым летом решили с дочкой вышить маки. Красивые! Но слишком сложным рисунок оказался. Шили-шили-вышивали по очереди, напал азарт на нас, то я, то она... А потом ошиблись в паре клеток, и всё: пропало настроение. Лежат наши маки где-то на антресолях...
Ах да, основа для вышивания называется КАНВА (от англ. canvas? - прим. редактора), и бывает она мелкая и крупная. Это кусок ткани с маленькими дырочками, словно тетрадь в клеточку. Так мы мелкую выбрали. Да и не закончили работу до сих пор... вот так. А надо было покрупнее канву выбирать, считать легче было бы.

----------


## vova230

Вышивка крестом не такая уж и сложная. Ошибка в одну две клетки легко корректируются. А вот гладью мне кажется вышивать сложнее, там не от чего оттолкнуться, да и цвета надо подбирать тщательнее. В дополнение сочетание цветов надо учитывать при вышивке. Я уж не говорю про вышивку ришилье, там вообще дикий ужас. Вроде и рисунок есть, а что получается не видно, особенно если вышивать вручную. На машине легче.

----------


## Asteriks

Нашла сегодня незаконченную работу трёхлетней давности... Кстати, канва не грязная...)) Это такой снимок)))

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Народный фотофакт. "Чароўны свет украiнскай вышыўкi"*
_29 августа 2009  ОтКлик 
TUT.BY_
В Национальном музее истории и культуры Беларуси совместно с минским общественным объединением украинцев "ЗАПОВIT" открылась выставка под названием "Чароўны свет украiнскай вышыўкi".

Выставку посетил постоянный читатель TUT.BY Альфред Микус. Своим фоторепортажем с выставки, посвященной празднику Независимости Украины, Альфред поделился и с посетителями TUT.BY.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

А современная вышивка есть? Из области sci-fi к примеру

----------


## vova230

Вообще-то можно любой рисунок преобразовать для вышивки крестом.
Даже программа такая есть.

----------


## Serj_2k

не все, но те, што в рамках, вот:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

остальные просто лежат без оформления и некоторые находятся у тёщи

----------


## Asteriks

Красотища!

----------


## Alex

*Это не совсем вышивка крестиком, но все равно круто*

----------


## vova230

Можно и вышить, только шить замучаешься, этож сколько работы.

----------


## Sanych

*Схемы для вышивки крестиком - "Чаепитие"*
По крайней мере я так думаю, что это схемы для вышивки 

*Скачать архив схем целиком* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Пару-тройку примеров на которых видно несколько картинок-схем сразу, потому как все по отдельности выложить в примерах не реально.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

А моя супруга вот что сделала на досуге, давно правда, по моей просьбе: 
первая картинка - исходник, вторая - вышивка.
 
(любую фотку/картинку я могу перевести в схему для вышивания)
Я не нашел подходящую рамку, поэтому вышивка лежит на простыне - отсюда и искажения.(канва белая, а цветовые абберации из-за простыни)

----------


## vova230

У меня где-то даже программа была по переводу картинки в схему вышивки крестом.

----------


## Mouse

Я пользовался Pattern Maker for cross stich v4, еще была полезныя прога конвертер цветовых схем ниток - для перевода мулине от разных производителей (чтобы заменить или подобрать). А так же можно фотошопить картинки - но подбирать цвета придется самому))

----------


## optikk0

Форумчане, нужна помощь...

где можно купить хороший набор ниток мулине (6 в 1нитке) ?
открываю курсы по кройке-шитью. материала нужно много... 
Кто-то советует оптовые магазины (типа [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]) , кто-то говрит просто закупиться на спец точках... но ценники там ужасные

может, кто-то из-за границы привозил?

----------

